# Inspection II



## ywok (Sep 28, 2004)

Among five items in Inspection II, only a couple of apply to me. Therefore, is it better to order an Inspection I, plus the two items that I want in Inspection II? Rather than just request a full Inspection II? Better I means cheaper.

For instance, what I need are: air cleaner replacement. brake fluid replacement, and coolant replacement, not oxygen sensor and spark plug replacement.

btw, I own a bmw 325i Y2001

Thanks.

YW


----------



## NH-SHICKS (Nov 3, 2003)

ywok said:


> Among five items in Inspection II, only a couple of apply to me. Therefore, is it better to order an Inspection I, plus the two items that I want in Inspection II? Rather than just request a full Inspection II? Better I means cheaper.
> 
> For instance, what I need are: air cleaner replacement. brake fluid replacement, and coolant replacement, not oxygen sensor and spark plug replacement.
> 
> ...


Good question.

I am again confused on the service schedule of my car. My car has had 15k oilchange, 30k inspection I, now at 39k, the computer says inspection in 5000k miles. I though I would be do for an oil change.

Steve


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

NH-SHICKS said:


> Good question.
> 
> I am again confused on the service schedule of my car. My car has had 15k oilchange, 30k inspection I, now at 39k, the computer says inspection in 5000k miles. I though I would be do for an oil change.
> 
> Steve


The Oil Service comes between the Inspection I and II. They actually do a limited Inspection I check list and the cabin filter with the Oil Service, that is why the price is much more than an $45 dollar oil and filter change. Have them show you the check list when you bring the car in for the Oil Service.


----------



## NH-SHICKS (Nov 3, 2003)

Artslinger said:


> The Oil Service comes between the Inspection I and II. They actually do a limited Inspection I check list and the cabin filter with the Oil Service, that is why the price is much more than an $45 dollar oil and filter change. Have them show you the check list when you bring the car in for the Oil Service.


Ok, even though the computer says inspection, I should just get an oil service?

I know for fact that inspection II is the same as Inspection I except II includes air filter replacement. I have the BMW NA Service Maintenance Checklist printed out for 2001 model cars.

Steve


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

NH-SHICKS said:


> Ok, even though the computer says inspection, I should just get an oil service?
> 
> I know for fact that inspection II is the same as Inspection I except II includes air filter replacement. I have the BMW NA Service Maintenance Checklist printed out for 2001 model cars.
> 
> Steve


It says Service Inspection?


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

There is a Oil and Safety Service at around 45,000 miles.


----------

